# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Ayuda primera actuación en fiesta infantil

## DavidAlvira

Hola a todos, quería pediros ayuda porque el domingo me “estreno” en una fiesta infantil, bueno realmente es el cumpleaños de mi hija (4 añitos) pero estoy tremendamente nervioso porque es la primera vez que voy a intentar estar más de 10 minutos haciendo magia y además delante de 22 niños y lo que me da más vergüenza, sus padres…


Normalmente estoy centrado en cartas y monedas pero claro, a los niños no voy a hacerles nada de eso, he pensado en algunos juegos y su orden y me surgen mil dudas.
Primero comentaros el entorno. Es una fiesta en un parque al aire libre, con lo cual pueden haber curiosos mirando (cosa que también me da un poco de pudor) pero bueno.


Son 22 niños de unos 4 años, en un parque, en una fiesta de cumpleaños.


Ah, tengo poco tiempo porque es el domingo y como siempre lo he dejado todo para última hora grrrr…..


Primero os pongo algunas preguntas genéricas que me surgen y luego las desarrollo:



- ¿Cómo empezar?- Orden de las rutinas- ¿Cómo enlazar las rutinas?- ¿Cómo tratar cada una de las rutinas?- Ayudantes para cada rutina- Historia para cada rutina- Consejos a tener en cuenta- ¿Cuanto tiempo debe durar?- Qué hacer si se alteran y se me tiran todos encima y empiezan a tirarme de las orejas… .D
*¿ cómo empezar?*

Es mejor hacerlo al principio o después de que jueguen un rato en los columpios?
A la hora de empezar los convoco a todos diciendo – Va que ahora voy a hacer un poco de magia para vosotros… Tenéis que sentaros todos en el suelo delante mio y darme un fuerte aplauso para que empecemos.

¿Se os ocurre algo que decirles para empezar a interactuar una vez estén sentados?
Algo rollo: A ver vosotros sabéis lo que es la magia ó quereis que haga magia para vosotros?

- No, no, ahhhh si que quereis ehhh!!! Pues nada vamos a empezar…
¿algun consejo hasta aquí?

Ahora os pongo la lista de juegos que he pensado hacer, deciros que me he estado mirando el libro de Silly Billy y creo que da consejos muy buenos pero claro una cosa es leerlo y otra actuar, también he leído algunos post de este subforo que por cierto son buenisimossss… 

Aun y así prefiero postearos mis temores a ver qué consejos podéis darme.

*Lista de juegos que he pensado hacer*

- pañuelo FP- conejitos que se reproducen- bolsa de cambio pañuelos dálmatas- cartas mono come bananas- coloring book- Varita se rompe caja doble fondo bolsas caramelosMi primera pregunta es acerca del orden, le he estado dando vueltas y creo que es el correcto pero si tenéis algún consejo.

Ahora paso a desarrollar las rutinas y hacer preguntas concretas.

*Pañuelo FP* 
Quiero empezar con esta y hacerla rollo Silly, dejando caer 3 veces el pañuelo expresamente para que ellos me digan EEEEhhhh QUE ESTÁ HAY!

Y la última vez decirles, ah claro, no hemos dicho las palabras mágicas! Y entonces hacerlo desaparecer y luego no sé si hacer que reaparezca debajo de un niño o quizás cogiendo todos las partículas del aire y poniéndolas en mi mano.

Algun consejo?

*Pregunta:* 
Al acabar el juego que hago? Les pregunto ¿queréis ver otro? O directamente digo venga ahora os voy a contar una historia y empiezo con los conejitos…

¿Algún consejo para la aparición desaparición?

*Conejitos goshman*

He pensado en hacer esta como segunda rutina, no se si contarles que tengo 2 conejitos uno es la mama y otro el papa y se quieren tanto que aunque me lleve el papa al bolsillo este se las ingenia para volver con la mama una y otra vez, lo hago 2 veces y luego no sé qué decirles, mmm, quizás hacer un falso deposito del papa y hacer que aparezcan papa mama y los conejitos diciendo que ¿?

Por otra parte ¿es mejor que le diga que los tape con las dos manos? Lo digo porque sus manos son más pequeñas.

¿Consejos?

*Bolsa cambios pañuelos dálmatas*

He pensado en sacar a dos niños y poner uno en cada lado, enseñar un pañuelo con un perro blanco dárselo a un niño y que lo ponga en la bolsa, pasar la bolsa hacia el otro niño y decirle que saque el pañuelo y asombrarme al ver que es un perro negro, repetir esto dos o tres veces pasando de un lado a otro y luego hacer que cada uno se quede con un pañuelo y los dos a la vez lo metan en la bolsa y preguntarles ¿sabéis que pasa cuando ponemos un perro negro con uno blanco?

Tachannnnn! Y hacer que saquen el dálmata….

¿pedir aplausos?

¿Consejos?

*Cartas monos come bananas* 

Este no sé si lo haré, está bien, yo creo que funciona, un mono se come tres bananas y luego se engorda… no sé en un parque dónde ir dejando las cartas y no sé si se van a alterar con tantos juegos…

¿Consejos?

*Coloring book* 

Aquí haré la rutina del Silly Billy. Creo que es un buen juego para el final….

¿Consejos?

Y por último

*Barita rota y caramelos* 

Sacaré a un niño y le diré que para acabar voy a dejar que el haga la mágia… y que para hacer mágia tiene que hacerlo con una barita se la dejaré en la mano y cuando vaya a coger la caja veré asombrado que se ha roto!!!!

La recompondré y le diré que la coja con cuidado, ahhhh se volverá a romper entonces dire que esto no funciona y le daré otra barita con la que dará un golpe a la caja y no pasará nada, otra vez y entonces
Mmmm nos olvidamos algo! Ah! Las palabras mágicas tachannnnn

Y aparecen las bolsas de caramelos…. Una por niño y ale pa los columpiossss…..

Bueno, esto es todo, cualquier consejo será bienvenido, estoy muy nervioso y para colmo no he practicado nada, grrrrr….

Muchas gracias a todos

----------


## Ritxi

David, no es por nada pero yo no lo haría. Quedan sólo 3 dias para la actuación y dices que no tienes nada practicado  :O15:  las opciones de que no salga bien son muy elevadas  :07: 
Una retirada a tiempo es una victoria

Pero si aún así te empeñas en hacerlo yo la haría mucho más corta y solo de lo que lleves mejor.


Respecto al orden que te parece esto:

-Gag falsa salida
-pañuelo FP añadiendo la varita rota 
-Coloring book
-Aparición de caramelos


y de las cartas mono come bananas nada de nada

----------


## DavidAlvira

Hola Ritxi, gracias por responder, bueno, aunque no lo tenga preparado mentalmente si que le he dado vueltas, las manipulaciones en las rutinas son bastante sencillas, en todo caso la que no haría por falta de práctica sería la de los conejos pero las demas son bastante automáticas, la bolsa de cambio, el fp sólo es una desaparicion, el coloring book y la caja no tienen complejidad técnica, realmente lo que me preocupa es quedarme sin palabras o perder su interés, como digo llevo tiempo dandole vueltas y he seleccionado juegos relativamente sencillos a nivel técnico.

Bufff, ahora que me has dicho lo de la retirada me pongo a temblar...

La verdad es que tengo ganas y miedo de hacerlo pero tampoco quiero perder la oportunidad, son niños, supongo que serán bondadosos no?

mmm

a qué te refieres con el GAG de falsa salida?

gracias por responder



Por otra parte, alguién puede responderme a las preguntas genéricas:

como empezar, algunos consejos para no estrellarme nada más salir, etc.... que hago si se alteran.... etc...

gracias

----------


## MagDani

Ritxi te ha dado un buen consejo, referente a la actuación.
Las actuaciones al aire libre son mas complejas que en locales cerrados (estarás rodeado, lleno de curiosos que no siquiera son de la fiesta, puede llover hacer aire, frio ... y mil cosas mas.
Si a demás es tu primera actuación y no lo tienes currado, mucho peor.

O no lo hagas o realiza solo lo que tengas ensayado al 100 %.
Cuando he realizado un show para mi familia, ejemplo cumple de un sobrino o mis hijos, yo salgo como MagDani, no como el tío ni como el papa, en ese momento soy el mago, me visto y me aderezo como tal,  me olvido de que el publico me conoce y actúo, vale con mas familiaridad, pero marcando mi papel, que nadie se me suba a la chepa por ser mi hijo.
Preséntate como el mago que eres diciendo que vas a realizar un pequeño show de magia en honor al cumpleañero

En cuanto a los juegos, las cartas ni pensarlo, eso es para closeup y sin viento.

Aunque Ritxi te aconseja una salida falsa, yo en tu caso no lo veo, porque no sales de ninguna parte, ya estas ahí todo el rato, antes y después.

-El pañuelo con FP seguro que gusta e impresiona, la varita puedes usarla aquí en cualquiera de los juegos mas adelante.
-El coloring book , puedes usar la varita aquí si no la has usado ya.
-Caramelos para el final.
y en este punto te diré que como son tu familia sabes perfectamente si pueden o no tomar caramelos, pero yo no lo haría con desconocidos, pues pueden ser diabéticos, alérgicos o lo que sea.

Guárdate un juego en la recámara para un bis (ejemplo el de los dálmatas, o los conejos) si te piden mas y te apetece lo haces y si no, te lo guardas para la siguiente vez, no te lo quemes todo a la primera y menos si aún no lo tiene al 100 % ensayado.

Enlazar los juegos.
en lazar los juegos es todo un reto y se adquiere poco a poco, las rutinas cambian, el orden también y así se pierden los enlaces, con el tiempo tendrás tu rutina, tu historia y tu hilo conductor.

Pero por darte una ideas cuando termines con el pañuelo puedes decir que los pañuelos de colores son mágicos, pero no son en realidad los pañuelos son los colores, entonces sacas el coloring book y muestras el libro sin colorear, pides que se quiten los colores de la ropa y los lancen al libro.. etc.
Ya has enlazado uno con otro.


No tengas prisa, tienes muchas preguntas, las respuestas vendrán solas

----------


## Ritxi

David, si que hace falta practicar... aunque tenga poca técnica manual lo has de llevar al dedillo pero sobretodo la charla

Visto que lo vas a hacer igualmente  :001 302:  un par de consejillos:

-Elije los 4 juegos que lleves mejor
-haztelos una y otra vez en voz alta (importantisimo)
-estudia donde poner cada cosa y donde dejarlo después de usarlo (luego los niños irán a "investigar")
-no pierdas tiempo entre juego y juego
-como tu hijo es el cumpleañero todos entenderan que sea el centro de atención y le hagas casi todos los juegos a él. Usalo como compinche, en casa practica algo con él, p.e. el 1er juego, que sepa como y donde ponerse y que no te "fastidie", así los otros lo imitaran.
-no te estés más de 15 mins
-si los niños se te tiran todos encima, apaga y vámonos, que se vayan a los columpios (en 3 dias no aprenderás a controlarlos)

Para que no se te abalancen puedes poner una cuerda en el suelo y decirles que nadie puede traspasarla si tu no le das permiso



El gag de la falsa salida es un recurso muy común que a mi me da muy buen resultado, se trata de presentarse 3 veces: 
apareces y dices que te gusta que te aplaudan más fuerte pero cuando vuelves a salir te quedas mirando a alguien (normalmente a un padre) y les dices que te gusta que te aplaudan TODOS y entonces haces la 3ª salida.
Normalmente en este punto ya has calentado al público.

Nota- Dani, la falsa salida la utilizo igualmente en estas condiciones y me da buen resultado (un dia hablaremos de eso)

----------


## MagDani

Hemos escrito todos a la vez, ZAS ZAS.

Ritxi pues ya me cuentas, porque me interesa.
Yo he visto los gags de falsa salida (presentándose uno a si mismo) desde detrás del telón (o un simple spider) y saliendo a escena y volviendo a entrar, queda muy gracioso la verdad, aunque yo no lo he hecho nunca, pero no me lo imagino estando ya en escena, teniendo en cuenta que no tiene escenario y no hay donde entrar y salir, pues eso ya nos cuentas.

Toma nota de lo de la cuerda, es un muy buen consejo, en mi primera actuación se me comieron vivo.

----------


## DavidAlvira

buff, muchas gracias por las respuestas, la verdad es que ahora estoy temblando pero hay algo que me impulsa a hacerlo porque si no no perderé el miedo nunca, esta noche, mañana y pasado intentaré robar algo de tiempo para prepararmelo y convencerme a mi mismo, con dos niños, la mujer y el trabajo es complicado grrrr

Muchas gracias por las respuestas y por el consejo de la cuerda que aplicaré a raja tabla .D

También os agradezco el consejo de usar en principio a la niña y prepararme alguna cosa con ella, supongo que eso me quitará nerviosismo, ahora tengo que pensar como la integro en el primer juego...

y luego mirare de ir incorporando a diferentes niños...

Ahora estoy colapsado con unas cosquillas en la barriga (supongo que es ansiedad) mmmm

A ver si después de practicar un poco se me quitan...............

mil gracias de nuevo por vuestras respuestas!!!

----------


## MagDani

Para empezar con ella en el primer juego y mas si va ha hacer de compinche, dile en casa que te guarde un pañuelo en un bolsillo.

La sacas, le pides que te deje su pañuelo mágico y empiezas con los pañuelos, ademas aun que ensayes con ella, si quieres sorprenderla también en el primer juego, ten otro FP cargado con un pañuelo idéntico pero en el que has escrito Feliz cumpleaños, Anna (o como se llame) y al terminar después de aparecer y desaparecer, cuando aparezca al final saldrá con el mensaje para ella.

----------


## DavidAlvira

yepssss que buenaaa idea,,, muchas gracias!

la pondré en práctica seguro!

aprovecharé también para cambiar el color del pañuelo 
-D

thanks dani

----------


## mayico

Veo que te vas a lanzar, espero que no te estrelles... jejejeje que malo soy.
Aún así es de ley decirte lo mismo que se le diría a cualquiera que anunce que actua sin ensayar, NO LO HAGAS.
Bueno pues eso, ya te he dicho lo que hay que decir, ahora... es cierto que si no lo haces nunca, nunca te quitarás el miedo pero, ten cuidado que esto engancha... si sale bien claro está. Si sale mal te desenganchas de golpe y porrazo, y la siguiente el miedo será multiplicado a miles de millones.

Un abrazo y suerte.

----------


## Ritxi

> buff, muchas gracias por las respuestas, la verdad es que ahora estoy temblando pero hay algo que me impulsa a hacerlo porque si no no perderé el miedo nunca, esta noche, mañana y pasado intentaré robar algo de tiempo para prepararmelo y convencerme a mi mismo, con dos niños, la mujer y el trabajo es complicado grrrr


Ya te puedo decir que Dani y yo te entendemos en eso  :Smile1: 

Cuando voy por la calle me hago el juego a mi mismo, en el trabajo, en la cama... tienes que sacar tiempo de debajo de las piedras

----------


## MagDani

Dos cosas.
Creo que ritxi te ha dicho que lo ensayes en voz alta, es muy importante, porque si ensayas los movimientos pero las palabras se quedan en tu mente, luego las cosas no suenan como te imaginaste, hazlo tal cual (quitate unas horitas de sueño)

la idea que te he dado del pañuelo, no la estropees cambiando de color el pañuelo porque entonces perderá su magia, se supone que lo que haces es que mágicamente aparezcan escritas una palabras en homenaje a la cumpleañera en un pañuelo donde antes has mostrado que no había nada, desaparece, aparece, desaparece das un pase mágico y aparece de nuevo con un mensaje.
Si apareciese de otro color, a los ojos del publico sería otro pañuelo, un pañuelo que siempre ha tenido ese mensaje y que tu no lo has mostrado hasta ahora.

Es solo mi opinión claro, es como un roto y recompuesto, lo que se recomponga tiene que ser igual a lo que se rompe, si no, pierde la gracia.

----------


## DavidAlvira

ok, cuando lo he dicho lo he pensado, claro los niños pensarán que es otro pañuelo y pierde la magia,,, lo haré como dices,,, thanksssss

ah, espero no estrellarme mucho, y si es así como el último truco es el de las golosinassss supongo que los niños quedarán contentos...

me quitaré unas cuantas horas de sueño y a ver ...



Creéis que es interesante enseñarle los números p.ej. a mi mujer o a alguien (profano o no) para que me aconseje?

bueno ya os contaré si me he estrellado ...
?

----------


## Ritxi

> bueno ya os contaré si me he estrellado ...
> ?


El lunes estaremos esperando

mucha suerte

----------


## Tovaric

cuantos y buenos consejos en un sólo hilo, todos los días aprendo algo nuevo leyendoos en el foro, soys unos cracks.

mucha suerte David y que te salga todo genial que sin duda tu hija se lo merece.

un abrazo.

----------


## Pulgas

¡Madre mía, qué de cosas y qué de dudas!
Voy a darte mi opinión sobre algunas de las cuestiones generales que planteas.

¿Cómo empezar?
Te van a juzgar por el inicio. Que sea fuerte, muy fuerte. Me temo que un juego de pañuelos con FP carece de esa fuerza que se necesita, así que has de ser tú quien acapare el nivel de atención. 
Entra con muchas decisión. Saluda. El juego de la repetición de salidas, la falsa salida que dice Ritxi puede funcionar bien, pero te funcionará mejor si la culpa no es siempre del público, sino que tú te equivocas. 
Esto es sólo un ejemplo: hay un gag de payaso, muy viejo, en el que el augusto se equivoca: "Buenas tardes, ranas, majaderos, piñas y piños. ¡Uy, perdón, que lo he dicho mal! Es: ¡Buenas tardes, camas, caramelos, riñas y guiños.! No, no, perdón. Buenas tardes, damas, caballeros, niñas y niños.
Funciona realmente bien, pero tienes que tener fuerza interpretativa.
Como este ejemplo puedes tener otros muchos.

Orden de las rutinas.
Depende de ti, de la presentación que hagas. Busca que empiece fuerte, haz luego lo más flojito y acaba con el mejor que tengas (te recordarán por él). No puedo aconsejarte más, porque no sé cuál dominas mejor, ni cómo los presentas.

¿Cómo enlazar las rutinas?
Bajo ningún concepto preguntes si quiern otro juego. ¿Te imaginas que algún niño dice que no. Se te quedará una cara... Los juegos los enlazas porque saqbes que les van a gustar. No otrogues al público un papel (el de decidir) que no le corresponde.
Si no tienes un eprsonaje y un guión, haz la sucesión de juegos. Si te ves con fuerza, prepara un pequeño nexo que te sirva para enlazar unos con otros (claro que eso lleva su tiempo).

Ayudantes para cada rutina.
Yo no sacaría siempre a tu hija, por mucho que sea su cumpleaños. Yo variaría mucho, escogiendo a los que vea que se lo están pasando muy bien. Ten en cuenta que si son pequeños (en edad de infantil) alguno puede decirte que no quiere salir (y eso te perjudicará), así que selecciona a lso más activos (sin ser pesados) y que se lo estén pasando en grande.

Historia para cada rutina.
Es lo idela, sobre todo con peques, peques. Pero si no las tienes ya pensadas, lio veo muy difícil.

¿Cuánto debe durar?
En tu caso te recomiendo que poco. Se te escapará el tiempo, porque cuando las cosas no están muy, muy preparadas, corremos mucho al hacer los juegos, y perdemos mucho tiempo en las transiciones. Estoy en la idea de los quince minutos, aunque me temo que te durará bastante más.

¿Cómo controlar a los espectadores?
Ésa es la pregunta del millón. Si mantienes la autoridad que debes, no habrá problema, pero como aún no has debutado, no puedes constatar hasta dónde llegas frente a ellos.
Mantente sereno, explica las cosas muy claras. Invéntate un par de fórmulas simpáticas para qeu te obedezcan (ñor ejemplo, para que estén sentados) y escucha mucho al público. Si se alborotan, cvambia el ritmo: a veces te interesará ir más rápido; otras, ralentizar el juego. Pero todo eso lo irás descubriendo con calma.

¿Debes enseñarlo todo a otra persona?
Yo sí lo haría. Cuatro ojos ven mejor que dos.

Y, como esto no puede ser un curso acelerado, se me ocurren muchas más cosas que contar, pero quizás te líe.
¡Suerte y al toro!

----------


## Teresa

Con los niños de esa edad es muy difícil mantener la atención. Yo haría sólo uno o dos juegos, con eso ya los dejas impresionados y es suficiente. Cuando pasas más de diez minutos habrá niños que empiecen a distraerse o que quieran acercarse a mirar, y eso es dificilísimo de manejar para un principiante.
Que le hagas los juegos a tu mujer para que ella te de su opinión, me parece muy buena idea.

----------


## Tracer

Con esa edad... Me parece Mision imposible... Supongo que los especialistas te estan dando buenos consejos, mi opinion es desde la vertiende de padre, mas que de la de mago... tengo un peque de 4 años, y cuando hago algun juego (si bien lo hago a adultos, el muchas veces está presente) y cuando hago desaparecer esto o aparecer lo otro, siempre tiene una explicacion (infantil desde luego, sobre lo acontecido,) Creo que aun no son conscientes del todo de la diferencia de la magia a la realidad, y por ello, tiene que haber una explicacion logica para ellos. o lo has metido en el bolsillo a velocidad supersonica, o lo has tirado al aire, y caera por detras tuya... lo que sea, menos... ha desaparecido por magia.

----------


## Mag Marches

Increible la de cosas que aprende uno en este foro! Yo no estoy muy metido en magia infantil, pero me a gustado lo que a dicho pulgas, i creo coincidir bastante con él!

----------


## Moñiño

Acabo de llegar de actuar en una guarde donde la edad del mas mayor era de 4 años (bueno, habia un chico de 5 y medio, pero solo uno) a parte de lo que ha dicho Pulgas, te iba a poner algo mas sobre los juegos, pero se me ha ido de la cabeza. A ver si mañana lo releo con calma que ahora estoy un poco saturado. salutres.

----------


## DavidAlvira

Ei moñiño a ver si te acuerdas .D

Por cierto igual es una pregunta muy tonta pero he pensado en llevar una chistera, ¿que opináis?

----------


## DavidAlvira

ei pulgas, no había leido tu post, muchas gracias por los comentarios.

Tomo nota de la entrada, es buenisimo lo que cuentas.

Respecto a lo de sacar a la niña sólo pensaba sacarla en el primer juego y luego ir alternando.

Mantenerlos controlados, mmm seguiré el consejo de la cuerda y si se alteran mucho pues cierra y venga pa los columpios niños...

Una pregunta muy tonta, algún consejo respecto a los adultos?


Buffff, menos mal que me has dicho lo de no preguntar 
¿queréis otro?

porque en mi mente veía la imagen de si les gusta el primero y luego les pregunto ¿queréis ver más magia? y mi imagen mental era SIIIIIIIIII de los niños...

Me aconsejas que no pregunte eso y así lo haré.

Por otra parte lo de empezar con algo potente no sé cual escoger grrrr,,, el penultimo que creo que es de los más potentes es el coloring book y para rematar la caja en la que aparecen los caramelos con la barita rota pero los primeros igual son más flojos.

Al final mi idea era

-fp desaparicion pañuelo y luego aparicion con el nombre de la niña (Daniela)
-flor que desaparece del tallo y al girarme vuelve a aparecer y así repetirlo dos o tres veces sin que yo la vea y esperando que los niños me digan (ehhhh esta ahi y yo al girarme no la vea hasta que he pensado en decirles que esa flor solo aparece cuando se aplaude muy fuerte y hacer que tal cual van aplaudiendo vaya saliendo)
-bolsa de cambio pañuelo dalmata
-coloring book
-cierre caja caramelos

Yo sé que me habéis dicho que haga un par de juegos pero es que me parece poquisimo, creo  que voy a prepararme todos estos y hacer el resumen por si todo se va al traste, el resumen sería

-fp pañuelo
-coloring book
-caja caramelos 

Respecto a lo de durar, no debería hacer durar lo más posible el desarrollo y mediante repeticiones y torpezas intentar arrancar algunas risas, quiero decir, leyendo a silly billy aconseja estas cosas, sé que igual es un arrogante y esta enfocado más a un público americano pero los consejos me parecen buenos (desde la ignorancia del que no ha debutado .D)

Entonces me estoy metiendo en la cabeza la idea de repetir, equivocarme, vamos el mago tonto y en apuros, pensando que esto es lo que funcionará...

Respecto al tiempo claro no quiero estar mucho pero si hago dos juegos ¿no será muy poco?, igual los nervios hacen que los haga rápido rápido...

Ayer estuve preparandome las rutinas y organizandolo todo dentro de una caja para tener las cosas preparadas y saber dónde estan, en realidad son 3 cosas o sea que no llevo mil cosas diferentes, visto en la caja parece todo muy facil .D

Algún consejo acerca dónde ubicar esta caja en el "escenario"?

Tengo que tranquilizarme de alguna manera .D

Esta noche intentaré hacer todas las rutinas delante de mi mujer y mañana delante de un amigo para que me aconsejen...

mil gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda

----------


## Pulgas

Vamos otra vez por partes.
La chistera 
Es uno de los iconos del mago, así que no veo mal que se utilice. Nos ayuda a identificarnos.

Los adultos.
Como estarán presentes, no debes ignorarlos. Basta con que los mires de vez en cuando (debes barrer constantemente con la mirada a todo el público) para que se sientan integrados. De todas maneras, si haces algún comentario para adultos, de esos que no pillan los peques, te lo agradecerán.
Si el niño se lo pasa bien, el adulto disfrutará.

Aplausos.
Los niños pequeñios (infantilo) no tienen el tic del aplauso. No lo esperes, porque puedes llevarte un corte. Tal vez aplaudan, pero si no lo hacen no significa que no les guste (su cara es la mejor prueba de éxito o fracaso). Aún no tienen muchos de nuestros convencionalismos (y el aplauso es uno de ellos) y no reaccionan como los adultos.

La caja.
Lo ideal es un velador (en su defecto cualquier mesa sirve). Colocala de tal manera que no te moleste y, sobre todo, que no te obligue nunca a dar la espalda al público para coger y revoger el material.

Repertorio.
Me parece muy bien que lleves más preparado. Sobre la marcha juzgarás cómo va todo. En cualqueir caso, mejor que se queden con ganas de más a que se les haga un tanto largo.

Gags que funcionan muy bien:
El error del adulto (no tiene, necesariamente, que ser un mago tonto, basta que se eaquivoque de vez en cuando).
Que el peque se anticipe al mago. Cuando sabe qué va a suceder se lo pasa muy bien, porque no entiende que un niño sea capaz de ser más listo que un adulto. Eso siempre le resulta divertido.
Golpes y cachiporrazos. Si te das con la varita, si te chocas con algo.
Material que se cae reiteradamente. Porque muestra torpeza no reconocida en el adulto.

De momento, creo que ya tienes algunas ideas más.
¡A por todas, temerario!  :Smile1:

----------


## DavidAlvira

Muchas gracias pulgas.

Respecto a lo de los aplausos quizás con lo de la flor diciéndoles que es una flor muy especial y presumida y que solo sale cuando la aplauden y alaaaa sale y luego si paran se esconde...

tomo nota de esto "mejor que se queden con ganas de más a que se les haga un tanto largo" y espero ser capaz de detectarlo y parar a tiempo...

gracias de nuevo

ahhh, una pregunta 

que pasa si empiezo y estan todos callados con caras muy largas, todos muy serios y no les hago ni pizca de gracia y pienso tierra tragameeeeeeee

¿le ha pasado a alguien?

porque claro como pase eso me da un pasmo hay en medio (bueno quizás eso hace que se rian .D)

algún truco infalible para romper esa situación o mejor decir bueno hoy no es mi dia venga para los columpios...

esa posible situación me atemoriza....

.D

Creo que haré como me aconsejasteis y sacaré la primera a la niña que al menos con ella tengo complicidad .D y así evito el desastre nada más salir...

por cierto lo de salir, no salgo de ningún sitio, estaré hay mientras se sientan los niños explicando lo de la cuerda y demás

por cierto yo estoy lanzando y lanzando preguntas, si me hago pesadito cortarme, la verdad es que me asaltan muchisimas dudas y aquí es donde puedo disiparlas un poco

----------


## El Ciporr

> por cierto yo estoy lanzando y lanzando preguntas, si me hago pesadito cortarme, la verdad es que me asaltan muchisimas dudas y aquí es donde puedo disiparlas un poco


Si no hicieses preguntas, te echaríamos del foro  :Wink1: 

Que para eso está la gente (yo no, no se magia infantil).

Eso si, el post que estáis haciendo es muy interesante y, la verdad, muy didáctico, se agradece a todos los que estáis dando aporte  :Smile1: 

[Por cierto pulgas, estoy tremendamente indignado de que en un foro de magia, no haya un emoticono de aplausos, ¡iba a dejar unos cuantos!  :Wink1:  ]

----------


## Moñiño

a parte de lo que ta han comentado yo te añado. sobre el empezar antes o despues de los hinchables, por ejemplo, yo pido que si voy a actuar despues de ellos, a parte de que los apaguen, esten en el sito que esten, que se publicite la llegada del mago (Asi pese a los hinchables, pases a se el evento especial, el mas esperado) y cuando estoy alli montando voy anunciandome por el audio de que empezare en poco. Como son familiares en tu caso, creo que te de igual.
Sobre los juegos ya te han comentado mucho, pero te dire que deberias tratar de teatralizarlos en forma de cuentos. Yo hago una rutina con FP pero cuenta la historia de un conejo. Ah, hablando de historias, lo presentes como lo presentes, usa un lenguaje sencillo, pues el de los peques es muy limitado, da todas las explicaciones que necesiten, y matiza y recalca bien colores de los objetos (para que lo fijen y memoricen en sus aun limitadas mentes) si la historia es larga. Ten tambien en cuenta que apenas saben de tamaños o pesos por lo que deberas ser expresivo si en algun momento quieres resaltar esas cualidades.  Te digo esto por que deberas dejar bien claro que el conejito del bolso es el mismo que el que pusiste en la mano o creeran que son dos diferentes.
A lo que iba, yo por ejemplo uso la varita en un juego al estilo del que propones y me va bien. Como te dijo Pulgas, el orden y el uso de los juegos va a depender de ti, pues una buena presentacion puede hacer del FP un buen juego de apertura. Te funcionaran mejor si estan en forma de cuento, ya te digo. 
Lo de pedir aplausos nunca. De todas maneras en estas edades no esperes aplausos espontaneos. Si algo les gusta lo veras en sus ojos, en sus risas francas, y en que seguiran atentos a ti. Es muy raro y dificil que aplaudan.
La durancion del show, ten presente que en niños de estas edades a partir de los 40 45 min se suelen cansar y se levantaran. Es posible, en algunos casos, aguantarlos mas, pero tienes que tener tablas. Yo ayer a lo tonto me los lleve de calle algo mas de una hora, pero aun asi a los 50 min mas o menos habia perdido un 20% de algunos niños (Los de 2 y 3 añitos desaparecieron a esos min).
Y recuerda que tienes una lista de post donde se tratan muchos temas sobre lo que preguntas..
Salutres.

----------


## DavidAlvira

ok muchas gracias, bueno a nivel de tiempo pensaba a lo sumo 20 minutos, 5 minutos por juego...
Seguiré tus consejos y recalcaré bien bien tamaños y colores, y bueno lo de la historia del fp tengo que pensarla, en sí sólo sera una desaparición tras 3 intentos fallidos y una aparición con el nombre cojiendo entre todos los restos invisibles que flotan por el aire.

he ido leyendo los otros post pero quería explicar exactamente la situación y las dudas 

ahhhh, y lo de pedir aplausos porque no?

quiero decir, con el tema de la flor que sale se justifica p.ej.

¿vosotros sabéis lo que es un aplauso?
se hace así y a esta flor le gusta mucho que la aplaudamos

¿lo probamos?



thanksssssss

----------


## Moñiño

> ahhh, una pregunta 
> 
> que pasa si empiezo y estan todos callados con caras muy largas, todos muy serios y no les hago ni pizca de gracia y pienso tierra tragameeeeeeee
> 
> ¿le ha pasado a alguien?
> 
> porque claro como pase eso me da un pasmo hay en medio (bueno quizás eso hace que se rian .D)
> 
> algún truco infalible para romper esa situación o mejor decir bueno hoy no es mi dia venga para los columpios...
> ...


Me paso una vez algo parecido y la causa fue que estan tan b ien educados, que no aplaudian ni nada hasta el final del juego. Pero pone nervioso al empezar. Asi que puede que sea por concentracion simplemente en ver lo que hacer. 
Cuando me ha pasado algo asi, al empezar, yo sigo, puede que el primer juego no guste o no capte la atencion, tomo nota para otra vez, pero sigo con el show.
Si el segundo empieza los mismo ya no se decirte que hacer por que no me ha pasado.
Es mas normal, que pueda pasar en algun juego, sobre todo si lo muestras por primera vez. Yo tenia una rutinilla basada en el rope in de Colombini que quite, por que vi que "No transmitia" lo que yo queria con ella. Era acogida muy fria por el publico en varias ocasiones.
ayer mismo tambien, me comentaron que habria tambien algunos chicos de 5 y 6 años, luego solo hubo uno, pero por llevar algo un poco mas para ellos, lleve por vez primera "El comenudos" de Salvano y no resulto, con los de 4 añitos, pese a la historia y el pañuelo con su gran boca dibujada. No resulto esta primera vez, lo que me lleva a replantearme, no el quitarlo, por que quizas el juego si sea bueno y pegue con mi estilo, simo el colocarlo en otra parte del show y no hacia el final donde lo situe en el repertorio o cambiarle la presentacion e historia del cuento que llevo por no ser atractiva.
Despues de tu show, deberias coger un papel anotarte las sensaciones que tuviste y las que te comenten, y corregir estas cosas para la proxima vez. Cada ves iran saliendo mejor con ensayo y si haces esto que te digo.
Salutres.

----------


## DavidAlvira

gracias moñiño

----------


## mayico

Bueno ya que veo que vas a darle caña... te digo algo a ver si te ayuda.

Con respecto a la salida, si dices que se quedan serios y no se rien y piensas tierra tragameeeee, puede ser muy normal, es tu primer show y la experiencia real se obtiene no ensayando sino actuando.
Una forma de hacer tu actuación... y creo que no te iría mal ya que así calmarías algo los nervios, es tenerla muy bien preparada pero de manera que tu forma de empezar sea un poco así sin más, nada de presentarse como el super mago (al menos al principio) es decir. Eres el padre, pues eso estás ayí porque tienes que estar, es el cumple de tu nena, mientras juegan dices... ey venid ¿queréis ver algo mágico? mirad corred, venid aquí, sentaros que va a aparecer un mago, solo tenéis que contar hasta trés y él aparecerá. Te vás y sales a la cuenta y listo tachannnnnnnnnn aquí está el mago, nooooooooo, siiii soy yo jejeje, mirad bla bla bla bla bla, y listo, ya tienes a los niños, ya sales tú, empiezas como que eres el padre y te pones a jugar con ellos a que eres mago, de esta forma, comportandote así, adaptarás muy rápido tu papel de mago, y como eres el papá y estás jugando, paras de jugar cuando quieras, es decir si te entra el miedo, pues haces un juego, dos tres los que sea, ya que solo estás jugando, no es un espectáculo de magia, de cara al resto de padres, aunque si ellos aceptan y tu estás con ánimo entras en tu yo mago y listo si ganas al público su sonrisa ya eres el mago fulano y zas espectáculo que te crió, sino... pues eres el papá que le ha hecho dos juego spor sacarlos de la rutina de los comumpios.

Con esto quiero decir que te puede valer para quitarte el nervio y la responsabilidad de actuar y tener un cargo psicológico más que nada de ser un mago y todo eso.
Si vás ha hacer gags, de golpes, caidas, y todo eso, se reirán siempre y cuando no lo interpretes para que se rian, quiero decir, que si eres torpe te creas que eres torpe y lo que salga mal por tu torpeza te lo creas, que no se vea que te preparas para caer, para romper o lo que sea, es como el programa de fama cuando le dicen... esque se te notó que ibas ha hacer un PORTÉ, la preparación se notó, pues eso, que no estés dispuesto ha hacer reir, ya que así puede que no hagas reir, sino que vivas tu torpeza.

Todo esto ya te digo, desde el empezar se el padre del cumple cuando llegue el momento, pues eres el padre que los reune porque va a venir un mago, sales tú con la coña dices... que si que soy yo que os hago un juego mira, y te pones y zas, lo haces, como eres el padre-mago pues si te ves con ánimo sigues sinó pues nada solo los has reunido para hacer un juego como padre del cumple que eres. si te vés con ánimo será porque el público ha entrado contigo en el show entonces... ahí ya te creces solo y a disfrutar.

----------


## DavidAlvira

vengo ahora de comprarme dos chisteras (de 7 eurillos) pero muy chulas de felpa, una negra y otra roja, una para mi y otra para el ayudante, así ya me lo empiezo a creer más.

Intentaré grabar la actuación y luego os la pondré a todos (bueno siempre y cuando no sea patética, bueno también debería ponerla si así lo fuera, si hago un rídiculo monumental luego siempre será más fácil no hacerlo tan mal, eso o me pongo a otra cosa, cosa que me entristeceria bastante).

Gracias por tus consejos mayico, me gusta como planteas lo de padre-mago-juego, el tema es que mi mujer (para más leche) seguro que les ha dicho a los otros que voy a hacer una actuación de magia, pero bueno, eso se cambia en un momento, les digo a los padres esto es lo que hay y listos.

Respecto a la presentación aun no tengo claro si salir como tu dices o hacerlo con la increible frase de pulgas, como también tengo que poner la cuerda puedo jugar a decirles venga venga que me ha dicho un mago que va a venir y tenemos que preparar el escenario, ayudarme a poner la cuerda en el suelo y ahora sentaros todos, voy a buscarlo... 
tachan,,,, yo soy el mago !

pero entonces la frase de pulgas...

bueno quizás puedo decirles, bueno lo primero que hace un mago es saludar al público y eso haré yo:

Buenas tardes, ranas, majaderos, piñas y piños. ¡Uy, perdón, que lo he dicho mal! Es: ¡Buenas tardes, camas, caramelos, riñas y guiños.! No, no, perdón. Buenas tardes, damas, caballeros, niñas y niños.

y a partir de aquí ya digo que hoy es un día muy especial porque es el cumpleaños de daniela, hoy cumple 7 años (y me equivoco un par de veces para que me corrijan) y ahora sí cuando la saco a mi lado empiezo, he pensado en planificar con ella una bromita, ya que empezaré con la desaparición del pañuelo jugaré con ella hoy a que practicamos y entonces le dire tu sobre todo no te moques eh, y entonces así el día de la actuación dire este es un pañuelo muy especial, es un pañuelo mágico, un pañuelo que puede desaparecer, no penseis que es un pañuelo para los mocos eh.... y entonces le daré el pañuelo a daniela y le diré: 

sobretodo no te moques eh!
ahhhhh! que has hecho!!!!, puajjjj que asco....

y espero que con esto se rian.... y entonces seguiré con el número...

////////////////////////////////////

bueno, hoy quiero guionizarlo todo y luego practicarlo todo en voz alta como me habéis aconsejado, a parte de practicar con la niña el primer número...

a ver si me da tiempo grrrr..

buenisimo esto que dices




> Si vás ha hacer gags, de golpes, caidas, y todo eso, se reirán siempre y  cuando no lo interpretes para que se rian, quiero decir, que si eres  torpe te creas que eres torpe y lo que salga mal por tu torpeza te lo  creas, que no se vea que te preparas para caer, para romper o lo que  sea, es como el programa de fama cuando le dicen... esque se te notó que  ibas ha hacer un PORTÉ, la preparación se notó, pues eso, que no estés  dispuesto ha hacer reir, ya que así puede que no hagas reir, sino que  vivas tu torpeza.


Cuando hago monedas siempre intento aplicarme esto, tengo que creerme que la moneda está realmente en esta mano y lo demás viene sólo...

Intentaré no olvidar tu consejo y creer mi torpeza y mis equivocaciones...

muchas gracias  a todos por la ayuda, me voy a imprimir todo el post y leerlo detenidamente....


thnks

----------


## mayico

Leyéndote... creo que con el poco tiempo que te queda, abanzas muy rápido en asimilar cosas, creo que en verdad tienes camino recorrido pero nunca has dado el salto a actuar, y realmente tienes las cosas más claras de lo que podía aparentar al principio del post, solo que debías preguntar para asegurarte de si está bien.
Seguro estoy ahora de que saldrá bien, solo por la ilusión que sé que le estás poniendo, ymira que al principio yo era reacio a que la hagas pero me convence tu ilusión, y sé que estás más preparado como ya he dicho, de lo que aparentas.

suerte y... mucha mierda.

----------


## DavidAlvira

estoy preparandome el guión para practicarlo esta noche y mañana, jur  que duro y eso que voy sólo por el primer juego, os lo dejo si os  apetece opinar algo, es largo, espero que no os resulte soporífero, lo  voy escribiendo con la chistera puesta a ver si así me meto más en el  papel .D 
  Venga niños que me han dicho que viene un mago.
  Vamos a preparar el escenario entre  todos… muy bien, ahora todos tenéis que sentaros y estar muy callados porque voy a ir a buscar al mago…



> (me voy un momento hacia la mesa dónde está el material, me pongo la chaqueta y la chistera y entonces me giro y…)


TACHANNNNNN 
  Ya está aquí el mago! 



> (en voz más baja y hacia los niños)


yo soy el papa de la Daniela pero hoy soy el mago pero vosotros no digáis nada eh…




> (voz normal)


  Lo primero que hace un mago al llegar es saludar y eso es lo que voy a hacer yo…
  Buenas tardes, ranas, majaderos, piñas y piños. ¡Uy, perdón, que lo he dicho mal! Es: ¡Buenas tardes, camas, caramelos, riñas y guiños.! No, no, perdón. Buenas tardes, damas, caballeros, niñas y niños.

  Bueno, ahora que ya me he presentado os voy a decir un secrero que seguro que no sabéis

   -hoy es el cumpleaños de Daniela, hoy cumple 7 años.

  Uiii he dicho siete? Quería decir cinco!
  No? Seguro?
  Ahhhhh, que cabeza la mia, hoy cumple 4 años!

  Y para empezar voy a hacer un juego de magia con ella…
  Ven Daniela.

  Lo primero que necesita un mago es un sombrero




> Cojo el sombrero rojo y se lo pongo “mal” y espero que ella se lo ponga bien.


  Esta bien, ahora os voy a enseñar un pañuelo mágico, es un pañuelo mágico porque puede desaparecer, no penséis que es un pañuelo normal eh, no es un pañuelo que se llenan de mocos eh….
  Daniela va a coger un momento el pañuelo mientras yo voy a buscar la varita para daniela.
  Pero no se te ocurra mocarte eh! Recuerda que no es un pañuelo para los mocos eh!



> Ahora confío en que la niña se moque como en teoría hemos practicado


  ARRRRGGGGGG! Pero que has hecho!!!!  



> Cojo el pañuelo con la punta de los dedos y lo miro con cara de asquito


  Bueno bueno, ahora vamos  a hacer desaparecer este pañuelo lleno de mocos…



> Pongo el pañuelo dentro de mi mano y lo voy empujando hasta que se cae y entonces avanzo hacia los niños y espero su respuesta


  Me sorprendo
  Ay, se me ha caído, voy a volver a hacerlo, ahora si que desaparecerá… 



> Cojo el pañuelo otra vez y lo meto lentamente en la mano entonces avanzo hacia ellos abro la mano dejo caerlo y giro la mano y la señalo  con el dedo y digo


  TACHANNN  AHORA SI QUE HA DESAPARECIDO!!!



> Espero respuesta…


 


> Ups, no entiendo que está pasando, (me pongo pensativo) y me preparo el thumb..


  AH SI! Claro, no ha desaparecido porque no hemos usado la varita de Daniela.
  Ahora lo vamos a hacer bien.



> Cojo el pañuelo lo pongo en la mano en el thumb,


  Ahora Daniela va a hacer unos pases mágicos con la varita y….
TACHANNNN 
El pañuelo mágico lleno de mocos ha desaparecido!
Ahora vamos a hacerlo aparecer de nuevo, mirar debajo a ver si lo tenéis, ¿alguien lo tiene?
¿Dónde está el pañuelo?
Ah claro, ahora el pañuelo está flotando en el aire y hay que cogerlo, yo voy a coger un poquito, vosotros cogerlo y me lo vais tirando, Daniela también me da un poquito y ahora sí
Daniela va a hacer otra vez un pase mágico y el pañuelo volverá a aparecer.
  Daniela hace el pase y aparece la punta del pañuelo y le digo que tire del pañuelo
Es el mismo pañuelo verdad, uiii si tiene algo escrito!
¿Que pone?
Ah, Daniela!!! 
Es increíble en el pañuelo ha aparecido el nombre de Daniela porque ella sabe hacer magia!
Un aplauso para la Daniela!

/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Bien, ves a sentarte con tus amigos.

Ahora os voy a enseñar una flor que también es mágica, esta flor se llama Pepita y es una flor muy especial, la podemos coger así y entonces desaparece




> Aquí me he puesto la flor en el sobaco y entonces me giro.


 Lo que pasa con esta flor es qué sé hacerla desaparecer pero no sé dónde se va, no sé cómo hacer que vuelva a aparecer.




> Ahora me giro como buscándola y ellos la ven en mi sobaco, espero respuesta y me giro intrigado


  ¿qué pasa? ¿habéis visto algo?
  ¿aquí? ¿seguro?
  Saco el tallo sin la flor, 
  No no, aquí no está!




> La vuelvo a poner en el sobaco y vuelvo a girarme y sigo como buscandola


  ¿Dónde estará la flor Pepita?
  Ante sus gritos me giro sobresaltado, y vuelvo a mirarla pero no está
  ¿Estáis seguros?  Pues no lo entiendo…



> Ahora giro la cabeza hacia la izquierda, el tallo está en mi mano derecha  y cuando me giro hago aparecer la flor


 


> Espero gritos y los miro a ellos, no a la flor, cuando entiendo que quieren que mire a la flor la vuelvo a ocultar y la miro


  Aquí no hay nada!!! Exclamo.
  Si veo que se ríen lo repito una vez más, si no ya tiro al final…
  Bueno no pasa nada, os voy a explicar una cosa de esta flor, es una flor muy presumida y le gustan muchos los aplausos.
  ¿Vosotros sabéis aplaudir?  ¿si? Vamos a probarlo,



> Espero que aplaudan y la hago salir, cuando paran la escondo


  Hay que hacerlo más fuerte
   y ahora sí la dejo fuera…
  Veis ahora está mucho más contenta…
  Bueno, después sigo con: bolsa de cambios, coloring book y cierre.

----------


## mayico

aaaaggggggggggggggggggggg, te había escrito un tocho-post y me ha saltado la luzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Bueno mejor, así no te mareas con tantas tonterías que había escrito jejeje.
Bueno te decía que cuando hables con los niños y digas 7 uy, 5 uy, 4... pues añadas uff chiquillo y eso que es mi hija (y hagas participe a los papás para engancharlos desde el principio diciendole a ellos...) si no me repudia despues del espectáculo (sonríes y vuelves a mirar a los crios). Así puede que enganches también a los padres y te ahorras el que se pongan a charlar entorpeciendo tu actuación.

Y lo otro que te había puesto es que no ensayes con tu hija, que la dejes ser natural, que si a tí te es dificil interpretar un papel intentando ser natural, a ella le va a costar más todavía ser ella haciendo cosas que no haría ella en ese momento... o si?

Con lo del sombrero, ponselo mal que ella ya hará el resto, ponselo al revés, y luego doblado y ya ella se lo pondrá bien y así tendrás interactuación con los crios.

Y lo último era lo del pañuelo, que despues de darle la charla sobre que no se suene, pues cuando se lo dás hagas la pedorreta tú con tu boca, y te giras y la miras y sonriendo (para no hecharle la culpa y se asuste) le dices... Daniela pero que haces, vaya... y mira que lo dije... Aquí ten cuidado los crios te pueden comer si culpas a la chiquilla y te dirán has sido tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu con la boca o lo que sea e incluso se te pueden levantar del lugar para azotarte jejeje, para calmarlos un poco solo tienes que darle protagonismo y parte en lo sucedido, a ver chicos quien crea que ha sido Daniela que levante la mano, nadie lo hará o alguien que yá se haya hecho amigo de tu personaje quizá la levante, y... quién cree que he sido yo... valeeee si... me habéis pillado he sido yo... jeje, (cara de crio cuando le pillan de algo y sonríe tímidamente...) y ahora coges las riendas y dices, pero bueno, aún así vamos ha hacerlo desaparecer y bla bla bla...

vamos puede ser una idea, tu ya lo vas mirando.

----------


## Ritxi

> vamos puede ser una idea, tu ya lo vas mirando.


Sobretodo esto, nosotros sólo damos ideas tu eres el responsable de elegir opción que TÚ prefieras

----------


## mayico

Eso sobre todo ya que las ideas las damos sin conocer tu personalidad. Y vaya que quedes de graciosillo si realmente tu personalidad no cuadra con lo que te decimos...

----------


## DavidAlvira

eiii mayico que pena que te haya saltado la luz grrrr......

bueno, lo de practicar con ella sobretodo era por lo de mocarse, no explicarle que tiene que mocarse si no hacer el juego una vez con ella en casa y como es avispada y ya nos llevamos este rollo yo sé que con que le haga la broma una vez si luego en la actuación le digo pero sobretodo no te moques ehhhh saldrá bastante natural.

me gusta la idea de integrar a los adultos, he estado dandole vueltas pensando en los comentarios hacia ellos pero  la verdad es que por la falta de experiencia no se me ocurría, tomo la idea y intentaré llevarla a la practica, creo que está muy bien.

Así también me dirijo a ellos en algún momento.

Si sabéis algún otro comodín que pueda utilizar dirigido a ellos os lo agradecería.

Le he enseñado el guión a mi mujer y me ha dicho algo que creo que es muy coherente, que los niños no han oido en su vida buenas tardes "damas y caballeros" con lo cual no entenderán la broma...

He decidido hacer algo más rollo Buenos dias canguros, ranas y elefantes.... ufff que digo quería decir papis, mamis, cocodrilos y saltamontes.... ahhhhh y aquí corrijo, bueno, me falta pulir qué animales riman mejor y pueden hacer más gracia, creo que la opción puede ser más cercana a ellos.

Muchas gracias de nuevo por todos los consejos, ahora quiero acabar de redactar, bueno cuando los niños me lo permitan, el guión para los otros juegos y empezar a practicarlo.

Mañana lo haré entre amigos para que me den su opinión....

----------


## DavidAlvira

hola a todos, la actuación ha sido un éxito, un pequeño fallo en el primer juego porque se ha visto un pelin el pañuelo en el thumb (fallo por los nervios) pero nada en seguida un poco de missdirection y solventado.

Os agradezco muchisimo todos los consejos, sin vuestra ayuda no habría sido posible.

Voy a intentar volcar el vídeo en el ordenador y subirlo hoy para que todos podáis verlo y opinar

mil gracias de corazón a todos, vuestros consejos han sido imprescindibles para que todo saliera como ha salido

gracias de nuevo

----------


## Tovaric

Muchas felicidades, seguro que es un cumple que tu hija nunca olvidará, ahora a poner el video que estamos esperándolo con impaciencia jejeje.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Pulgas

Felicidades.
Ahora no pares y verás como la siguiente multiplica en éxito (y alegría) a ésta.

----------


## DavidAlvira

Hola a todos, no he podido volcar el video porque no tengo el cable de   la cámara, lo que si me han enviado son algunas fotos de la actuación,   os las dejo en el post porque me hace ilusión .D

Aniversari Daniela25.jpg
Aniversari Daniela3.jpgAniversari Daniela33.jpgAniversari Daniela24.jpgAniversari Daniela6.jpg

----------


## DavidAlvira

Al final me anime y hice hasta salir un bicho de la caja, se pusieron como locos .D
thanks a todos.

----------


## MagDani

Bueno pues me alegro mucho.
Por la cara de los niños parece que fue todo un éxito.
Enhorabuena

----------


## Ritxi

David me alegro mucho por ti (aunque fue un riesgo  :Smile1:  ) esto engancha, así que igual es solo el principio de vete tú a saber que.

Espero que año que viene pienses que esta actuación fue muy floja y que tubiste muchos errores

----------


## DavidAlvira

bueno, la verdad es que vi el video en la videocamara y ya vi que cometi mil errores que tenía que correjir pero aun y así salí con buen sabor de boca, también tengo que decir que el público a parte de algunos padres que ni conocia era gente cercana y claro, eso ayuda .D

Ahora tengo que repasar el vídeo y empezar a pensar en como mejorar todos los fallos...

thanks

----------


## Ritxi

> la verdad es que vi el video en la videocamara y ya vi que cometi mil errores que tenía que correjir


Eso es bueno, hay que tener autocrítica y eso no es nada fácil.

----------


## Tovaric

Muy chulas las fotos, y como dice MagDani las caras de los peques lo dicen todo...

un saludo

----------


## Mag Marches

Muchas felicidades! me alegro que todo saliera bien!

----------


## Teresa

Muchísimas felicidades, se ve por las fotos que todos estaban felices.
Muy logrado el look de mago en plan sombrero de copa+camisa negra+vaqueros, tipo mago moderno, has acertado con ese vestuario para esa ocasión.
Felicidades.

----------


## DavidAlvira

muchas gracias a todos por los comentarios

----------


## Ritxi

A petición del usuario abro un nuevo post con los videos de la actuación para las valoraciones:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f21/videos-david-29417/

----------


## Pulgas

Felicidades, David.
Dame un poco de tiempo (que he estado fuera de combate unos días) y te comento cosas de los vídeos.
El primer paso ya está dado, ahora toca aprender de los errores, sacar conclusiones de los éxistos y mejorar.
Poco a poco.

----------


## DavidAlvira

yeps pulgas me gustaría leer tus consejos si tienes algún momento, muchas gracias

----------

